# Wild Hog Legs?



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Ive got a rear hind quarter from about a 30lb hog. I thought about trying to smoke it for pulled pork. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## nativeTEXAN1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I cook quite a lot of pulled pork. Which typical pulled pork at least what I have seen is made from the Boston butt which is actually the front shoulder. I have also cooked wild hog in the past and my main concern with using it for pulled pork would be the lack of fat which to me the fat rnedered during the cooking of the boston butt is what makes the pulled pork good and juicy.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

nativeTEXAN1 said:


> I cook quite a lot of pulled pork. Which typical pulled pork at least what I have seen is made from the Boston butt which is actually the front shoulder. I have also cooked wild hog in the past and my main concern with using it for pulled pork would be the lack of fat which to me the fat rnedered during the cooking of the boston butt is what makes the pulled pork good and juicy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


What methods have you had success with it in the past? I have the whole leg with bone.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If i was going to cook a wild hog leg/shoulder for pulled pork, i would inject the hell out of it with apple juice, season it heavily and smoke at 250. Water pans in the pit at all times. Also make a good mop sauce to drench it regularly. Pull it at 150 or maybe earlier internal temp (when the bark looks good) and wrap in foil, cook to 205 internal temp.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

RB II said:


> If i was going to cook a wild hog leg/shoulder for pulled pork, i would inject the hell out of it with apple juice, season it heavily and smoke at 250. Water pans in the pit at all times. Also make a good mop sauce to drench it regularly. Pull it at 150 or maybe earlier internal temp (when the bark looks good) and wrap in foil, cook to 205 internal temp.


X2 !

You have two things working against you for getting a moist result for pulled pork. It's the wrong end of the hog (less fat), and it's wild (less fat). Everything that RB mentioned will help to keep it moist. Do every step that he stated.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

RB II said:


> If i was going to cook a wild hog leg/shoulder for pulled pork, i would inject the hell out of it with apple juice, season it heavily and smoke at 250. Water pans in the pit at all times. Also make a good mop sauce to drench it regularly. Pull it at 150 or maybe earlier internal temp (when the bark looks good) and wrap in foil, cook to 205 internal temp.


A couple of things I forgot in this process, when wrapping, put a good layer of brown sugar in the foil (2-3 layers of foil), squeeze a generous amount of Parkay margarine on top of the brown sugar, lay the meat on that, then apply another layer of sugar and butter on top of the meat, then close foil and finish cooking to 205.

Get a fat separator, save the drippings from the foil when the meat is done and run it through the separator. Once the meat is pulled, drizzle the separated drippings generously over the meat. Good stuff.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RB II said:


> If i was going to cook a wild hog leg/shoulder for pulled pork, i would inject the hell out of it with apple juice, season it heavily and smoke at 250. Water pans in the pit at all times. Also make a good mop sauce to drench it regularly. Pull it at 150 or maybe earlier internal temp (when the bark looks good) and wrap in foil, cook to 205 internal temp.


this is what I did but my injection was a mix of seasoning, butter, and citrus juices.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

I smoke mine to about 185 internal. I season it with spicy brown mustard and some dry rub. Once smoked I cut big pieces off the bone and cook in the instapot (pressure cooker) in some bbq sauce for 45 to 60 min. It will be moist and fall apart.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I like sliced as much or more than pulled. I'll bet it'll be good if you don't mind usin utensils!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Great thread! Question - every time I have smoked or cooked wild hog hindquarter it is so gamey I cannot eat. Front shoulders and backstraps are NOT that way. I heard that there's a gland that needs to be removed from the hindquarter? Any experience with this?


Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I would debone it. Hit it with smoke then crockpot. Seems like quite a bit of effort for one leg but you have a real good chance of drying it out just on a smoker no matter how you baby it.


----------



## Riceland (Jan 16, 2014)

I've done them pot roasted in root beer with vegetables. Came out great everytime


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

TPool - you may need to let carcass soak in ice chest for 3-5 days keeping ice on it with drain plug open. IAs for pulled pork I do the pit thing then debone. Put in crockpot with sliced onions and BBQ sauce cooking for a few hours till fork apart.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Mr Duck!!!! That's the way i do my deer (3-5 days in ice chest constantly draining ice water). I will research the "remove the gland within the hindquarter thing" - I have hunted my whole life but not taken that many hogs...


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok - from gutpile.net.... "Once your meat has been iced down you want to remove the glands. This is very important as far as the taste of the meat goes. There are glands located in the hind quarter folds where the muscles are. Separate the muscles and you will find the glands."


So looks like that's why it was unedible!!!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

tpool said:


> Ok - from gutpile.net.... "Once your meat has been iced down you want to remove the glands. This is very important as far as the taste of the meat goes. There are glands located in the hind quarter folds where the muscles are. Separate the muscles and you will find the glands."
> 
> So looks like that's why it was unedible!!!
> 
> ...


Yessir, the glands is what the problem was


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks TIMBOv2. Definitely want to get some hog meat (and not waste)..


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

UPDATE: 


I smoked the leg this weekend. I basted with yellow mustard and seasoned with Pig *** rub, brined the leg in apple juice and apple cider vinegar for 36 hours. Placed straight on pit at 225 for about 3 hours (internal temp about 140) wrapped and added some apple juice in the wrap. Cook to 195 and basted with BBQ Sauce. 

Results in my opinion where ok. The dark meat was moist and tender and tasted pretty good. The white meat was a little dryer than I would have liked. 


I think next time I would wrap it in bacon to try and help retain moisture, start out wrapped and unwrap the last hour or 2 to give it a nice bark.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the update Capt. Hooky! I find my white meat drying out a bit too.


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Separate the muscle tissue leaving it attached to bone and lay bacon between all the different muscles. Then wrap it in a layer of BACON.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice Toddbo34! Thanks.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a quick video I made yesterday showing those glands you're looking for


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Well dang, I can't seem to get this thing loaded from my phone video. Sorry. PM me if you want to see it and I'll text it to you or something.


----------

